# H3 Traser Repair



## ZDP-189 (Feb 8, 2008)

My mate scratched and chipped my pristine Traser's (a SS body model) crystal and to a lesser extent, the bezel.







How can I get it fixed? AFAIK there is no local dealer.

MANY THANKS!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I would suggest contacting one of the 2 Uk agents through their website. They should be able to answer your questions.

Good luck









Rich


----------



## ZDP-189 (Feb 8, 2008)

Toshi said:


> I would suggest contacting one of the 2 Uk agents through their website. They should be able to answer your questions.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> ...


Thanks, Rich.

I have emailed Traser's recommended UK repair centre "Graham Green the Watchmaker". I'll see what they say.


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

ZDP-189 said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > I would suggest contacting one of the 2 Uk agents through their website. They should be able to answer your questions.
> ...


I've dealt with Graham .He's OK .

Best speak to him personally.


----------

